
Turning freelancers into employees would not necessarily improve their lot - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/node/21665025?frsc=dg%7Ca
======
walshemj
Yes but a highly skilled professional who bills at $1000 a day (or in some
cases per hour) is not the same sort of freelancer as zero hours shop
assistant.

~~~
stuaxo
Yes - when you hear about zero hours contractors being told on the way to work
that there will be no work for them, then the intensive for the employer needs
to change.

~~~
walshemj
But you want to bet its going to hurt us instead of the bad employers

